# toslink to analog



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

does anyone know of a device that will convert from toslink to analog stereo..
I think I have seen it but it cost over $150.

Will this do it? I think price has came down.

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Audio...6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1271873754&sr=1-6


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

It says it will.


----------



## theblue (Jan 28, 2010)

it's called a DAC, many companies make them and they are a very critical point in sound quality, if the DAC is poor, nothing beyond them matters.

I would recommend the musical fidelity V-DAC or the Cambridge audio dac magic as good values.


----------

